# Europa League latest: FC Midtjylland v Lazio



## FTN (Sep 15, 2022)

*FC Midtjylland:* long term absentees Ortiz & Brumado still out. Back up keeper Olafsson a doubt.

* Lazio:* Lazzari is out as is Zaccagni. Doubts over Basic. Rodriguez also a slight doubt, but his condition has improved. Cataldi returns after domestic ban.


----------

